# HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?



## Eiswolf93 (25. April 2010)

*HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Hi

nun sind ganze 4 Monate nach der Umstellung vergangen. Ich wollt jetzt einfach wissen, ob immer noch Member lieber die alte Version haben würden.

Ich war einerseits auch stark gegen die neue Revision, aber nun finde ich die 3.0 doch sehr ansprechend. beim wechsel hatte ich massive punkte verloren. Landete bei knapp 180 Punkten. Jetzt hab ich in nicht mal 4 Monaten 140 Punkte gemacht. Das sind über 40 Prozent meiner gesamten Punkte.

Wie ist es bei eich seit der Revision. Seit ihr immer noch dagegen, oder gefällt euch nun das neue HwBot 3.0?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## theLamer (25. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

[X] Finde das neue HwBot besser!

Massiver Punkteverlust am Anfang, aber denke, dass sie das jetzt ganz gut hingebogen  haben... Das was man jetzt bemängelt, ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Alriin (25. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Mittlerweile gefällt mir Revision 3 ganz gut. Ich finde aber, dass es trotzdem noch ein wenig zu viel Hardware-Punkte für populäre Hardware gibt. Etwas Feintuning hätte dem ganzen gut getan. So stehen vor allem die Grafikkarten im Rampenlicht und reine Prozessor-Benchmarks bringen - mit einigen Ausnahmen - nur wenige Punkte.
Toll ist hingegen die Aufteilung von wPrime und PCMark05 in Prozessorkerne. Dank dieser Regelung ist es auch Nicht-Millionären oder Membern ohne Sponsoren möglich Weltrekorde zu benchen.


----------



## mAlkAv (25. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Komme mit deren neuen Rev auch ganz gut klar 
Denke mal mit dem Punkteverlust mussten viele leben, aber wenn man sich auf die neue Punktestruktur eingestellt hat passt es. Ich hatte nach der Umstellung nur 270Pkt(hw) jetzt sinds 500.


----------



## anselm (26. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Mein Freund und Ich hatten bei der alten Version  um die 27 Punkte.
Nach der Umstellung auf die neue Revision hatten wir nur noch 10 Punkte.
Am Anfang war ich deswegen ziemlich sauer auf HWbot und wollte fast nicht mehr benchen, aber wir haben dann doch weiter gemacht und haben es nicht bereut .
Ich finde die neue Revision jetzt gar nicht mehr so schlecht.


----------



## Lower (26. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Finde das neue besser, auch wenn es mir eig. auch egal ist 

lg


----------



## Lippokratis (26. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Das Gelbe vom Ei ist Revision 3 nicht. Hatte durch die Umstellung über 400Punkte verloren und da war die Lust auf benchen natürlich weg. Seit dem benche ich nur noch Mainstream Hardware. Retro benchen macht ja fast keinen Sinn mehr, wenn ich mit kaum übertakteter Mainstream Hardware das Vielfache an Punkten holen wie mit einem Haufen Retro Hardware und das in ein paar Minuten statt Stunden. Da sollte Sie noch etwas nachbessern.


----------



## Ü50 (26. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

@Lippokratis

du hast schon alles gesagt, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Ich hatte jedoch gut die Hälfte von meinen damals ca. 300 Punkten verloren.  
50% meiner 28 Grakas kann ich mir jetzt an die Wand nageln. Ab jetzt nur noch Mainstream Grakas eine halbe Stunde benchen und schon gibt es Punkte


----------



## Jogibär (27. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Da ich bis vor kurzem auch noch Mitglied in diesem Team war, äußer ich mal meine Meinung dazu. Also ich habe mich mit der neuen Rev. zwar einigermaßen arrangiert, habe meinen 80-prozentigen Verlust durch die Umstellung zwar teilweise wieder wettgemacht, aber ein Kompromiss aus alter und neuer Rev. wäre wohl besser. @ Ü 50: Nagel die Grafikkarten nicht an die Wand, die nächste Rev. Umstellung kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Semih91 (29. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Also mir gefällt die Umstellung, so habe ich wenigstens ein paar Punkte bekommen 
Vorher hatte ich keine


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (29. April 2010)

*AW: HwBot 3.0: Wie denkt ihr nun jetzt über die Revision?*

Am Besten wäre immer noch ein Kompromiss


----------

